# Non dystrophic nail



## PennyG (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a definition of non dystrophic nail(s).  Can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 12, 2009)

*Normal nails* that are not defective from metabolic or nutritional abnormalities.

Hope this helps,


----------

